# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ И ФУТБОЛЬНЫЙ КАСТИНГ СНЕГУРОЧЕК (Дагестанский комментатор)

## Николай Бугаков

*"ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ И ФУТБОЛЬНЫЙ КАСТИНГ СНЕГУРОЧЕК (ДАГЕСТАНСКИЙ КОММЕНТАТОР)" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*

*Уважаемые коллеги! Студия "Ника плюс" представляет вашему вниманию интерактив для группы участниц до 10 человек. Конкурс построен на работе с аудиофайлами, являющимися записью монолога горячего дагестанского комментатора. Пока звучит аудиофайл, участница должна обыграть то, о чем говорит комментатор. За основу номера взята манера разговора известного дагестанского комментатора Рамазана Рабаданова, который комментирует различные спортивные события в шуточной форме.




ХОЧЕТСЯ ОБРАТИТЬ ВАШЕ ВНИМАНИЕ НА ТО, ЧТО ИНТЕРАКТИВ НЕ ТРЕБУЕТ ПОДГОТОВКИ!

Интерактив создан в двух вариантах: универсальном и новогоднем. 
"Футбольное дефиле" – это универсальный вариант, который можно проводить на свадьбах, юбилеях, выпускных, корпоративах и других праздниках. На свадьбах номер уместен в качестве  дефиле претенденток на букет невесты. Если незамужних девушек мало, более опытные (замужние) могут в этом номере выступать наставниками и помощниками. На других праздниках возраст и семейное положение участниц не имеет значения.  
"Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек" – это новогодний вариант номера, который  предполагает выбор лучшей Снегурочки из десятка претенденток. 

Чтобы выполнение задания было понятнее участницам, ведущая может в образе тренера команды показать приблизительный сценарий дефиле на личном примере (аудиофайл для тренера прописан отдельно) и вставлять свои комментарии между треками. Кроме ведущей в качестве тренера может выйти невеста, юбилярша или любая женщина, которая подойдет для этой роли.
Комплект предполагает дефиле 10 участниц и выход тренера. Номер можно сократить, т.к. все файлы прописаны отдельно.*

*УВАЖАЕМЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ! ПО ВАШИМ ПРОСЬБАМ "ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ" И "ФУТБОЛЬНЫЙ КАСТИНГ СНЕГУРОЧЕК" ТЕПЕРЬ МОЖНО ПРИОБРЕСТИ НЕ ТОЛЬКО В КОМПЛЕКТЕ, НО И ОТДЕЛЬНО. КРОМЕ ТОГО, В НОВЫХ ВЕРСИЯХ ПРОИЗВЕДЕН РЕМАСТЕРИНГ (ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ) ЗВУКА. БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА РЕМАСТЕРИНГ СТУДИИ "MWM":
https://vk.com/mwm_studio* 

*Демо – версия "Футбольного дефиле 2.0":
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CgV8/VAmfaTdmU

В комплект универсального и новогоднего варианта входят: 
12 аудиотреков (10 + приветствие, выход тренера) и подробное описание.*

*Стоимость "Футбольного дефиле 2.0" – 500 руб.
Стоимость "Футбольного кастинга Снегурочек 2.0" – 500 руб.*

*Прочитать отзывы о "Футбольном дефиле" и "Футбольном кастинге Снегурочек 2.0" можно здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5452118

Также за консультацией можно обращаться ВК: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## Tajussa

Наташа, Коля - поздравляю с открытием темы! И перефразируя известный СССР-овский рекламный слоган скажу - побольше фишек полезных и классных!!! Вам - успеха процветания и полного взаимопонимания с теми, кто приобретает ваши  вкусняшки!!!Я уже писала, что Горячий восточный мужчина из этого номера творит чудеса по подъему настроения народу в возрасте от 20 до бесконечности.  Набирала я в сборную России по женскому футболу и молодых и пенсионерок. На прошлой неделе в 49-й раз (10 мероприятий в год, 5 лет подряд) проводила праздник для людей с ограниченными возможностями (инвалидов) - наше городское отделение ВОИ. Море смеха, позитива и возможность почувствовать себя звездой вечера - вот что подарил этим потрясающим людям ваш комментатор. За что еще раз огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Удачи!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Вам - успеха процветания и полного взаимопонимания с теми, кто приобретает ваши  вкусняшки!!!


Танечка, спасибо на добром слове!  :Thank You2: 



> в возрасте от 20 до бесконечности.


А у нас были случаи, когда на дефиле выходили даже маленькие девочки.  :Connie 43:  Зрелище было очень веселым и запоминающимся! Получалось двойное дефиле - малышка за ручку с мамой. И еще неизвестно, чья походка была круче!  :Yu:

----------


## Шурочка.

Николай,  здравствуйте! Куда мне  после оплаты через  яндекс-кошелёк за "Дагестанца " сообщить Вам об оплате? Можете сразу ответить мне на ivanova.lek@yandex.ru  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Шурочка.*, Добрый день! Можно прислать мне сообщение об оплате в личку или на имейл. Как Вам удобно.  :Yes4:

----------


## Шурочка.

:Victory: 

Николай, готовьте ссылочку! Сейчас (если всё нормально у банка), отправлю деньги.  :Vah:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, готовьте ссылочку!


Александра, ловите ссылочку в личку!  :Smile3:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

От  души   благодарю  вас, ребята , за  этот   номер,  ибо  он   универсален!    Вчера, на юби, где было много маленьких деток, в   одном  перерыве, разбежался  народ-памперсы   менять...Тетушки   да  юбиляр   топтались   на танцполе....зал большой, ощущение, что   растеряла я  гостей..А  юбиляр   страстный поклонник    футбола.Вот мы   его  и посадили    к  телевизору, типа...Гости  разные..не всех удалось   сфотографировать,  я  сама  это  пыталась   делать, но!   Даже   крошка  Настюшка-все сделала   по тексту.  Реагировали  на все происходящее- замечательно!









Еще  одна    палочка-выручалочка   от вас, в моем  багаже! Не перестаю удивляться, как  подобраны  слова, расставлены  паузы.  Очень   удобно работать!  Спасибо!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> От  души   благодарю  вас, ребята , за  этот   номер,  ибо  он   универсален!


Людочка, еще раз спасибо за хорошие отзывы о наших номерах и за прекрасное фото!  :Thank You2:

----------


## валерия-нка

Николай ваша штучка мне понравилась Вот думаю надо мне и пожелания ваши для ДМ прикупить ,кстати у вас не полагается скидончик небольшой за вторую купленную июминку?

Комментатор - КЛАСС :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*валерия-нка*, 
Валерия, мы рады, что для Вас комментатор - это КЛАСС!  :Ok:

----------


## Nata Petrova

Вот и прошли новогодники! Всех с праздником!!! Спешу поделиться впечатлениями от Дефиле! Извините, но РЖАЛИ все - и зрители, и участницы. Участницам особо то и делать ничего не приходилось - как только начинался комментарий - все уже лежали от смеха. Но, девчонки тоже не промах - проявляли артистизм по полной!!! Николай, огромное Вам спасибо - это действительно мастерски, талантливо, необычно! Удачи, творческого вдохновения и мира в Новом году!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Наташа, спасибо за отзыв! Когда мы проводим Комментатора, все тоже ржут с текста. Хотя, предусмотрено и действие. Артистизм тоже есть где проявить. И Вам всего наилучшего в Новом году!  :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

*Николай Бугаков*, Коля, вот не придумаешь, ГДЕ я твоего  комментатора 13 июня ставила))))))))))))))
И-с успехом, за что и СПАСИБО пришла сказать!!!

Думала я, думала, и...ПРИДУМАЛА как интересно и ненапряжно на *вечере встречи выпускников спустя 40 лет после выпуска* представить "девочек" и "мальчиков" , чтоб каждый увидел КАЖДОГО!!!
Но так как "девочек" было 14 человек, я троих(с фотоаппаратами) оставила на местах, а остальных 11))))))))))))))))ля-ля-ля...ты понял, да?

Мальчики-обноклассники отбили ладоши, на них глядючи...зал неистовствовал)))) А фотокорреспондентки валялись от хохота , но  не забывали клацать затворами фотиков...
патаму inf "дамы после 40" уже не стесняются показать свои потрясающие фигуры)
(Ну, "потрясающие"-в смысле -есть чем потрясти!)

Поэтому-очередное СПАСИБО -и удачи во всех делах,Коля!

ЗЫ. Ну, а мальчиков вывела под "Яблочко" с тремя музычками(т.к. их было 5-МАЛО, но они были..."в тельняшках"-так они продолжили мою фразу, как я и ожидала)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Поэтому-очередное СПАСИБО -и удачи во всех делах,Коля!


Таня, спасибо за отличный отзыв! Кстати, поблагодарить можно не только Колю, но и Наташу... :Grin: Для нас Дагестанский комментатор тоже является палочкой-выручалочкой. Где мы его только не проводили... Правда, на вечере встреч выпускников еще не приходилось. Будем следовать твоему опыту! :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> Кстати, поблагодарить можно не только Колю, но и Наташу


 :Yahoo: Наташа, жму твою руку!!!!!!!Конечно!! :Aga:

----------


## Галина-Z

В этом году еще не писали? Ну тогда вот. Пришла с корпоратива, проводила кастинг Снегурочек. Некоторые явно никуда не собирались, но когда увидели пример тренера – тоже подтянулись. Я треки специально не подбирала (не придала этому значения), а случайно так получилось, что сначала шли молодые Снегурочки, а когда вышла та, что в два раза старше и солиднее, как раз попался трек про «самую опытную». Мероприятие было сорвано – пока просмеялись, пока Снегурочка взяла себя в руки, трек закончился, пришлось начинать сначала. Остальные треки тоже очень удачно совпали со своими героинями. Мне показалось, что Снегурочки не прочь подифилировать подольше, быстро они входят во вкус. Совет: треки прослушайте заранее, сделайте для себя пометки и подбирайте к Снегурочкам тщательнее. Коле спасибо за эту классную вещь!

----------

Курица (29.12.2016), Николай Бугаков (28.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> В этом году еще не писали? Ну тогда вот.


Галя, большое спасибо за отзыв! Дагестанский комментатор - это проверенный временем неизменный атрибут новогодней программы :Aga: 



> Пришла с корпоратива, проводила кастинг Снегурочек. Некоторые явно никуда не собирались, но когда увидели пример тренера – тоже подтянулись. Я треки специально не подбирала (не придала этому значения), а случайно так получилось, что сначала шли молодые Снегурочки, а когда вышла та, что в два раза старше и солиднее, как раз попался трек про «самую опытную». Мероприятие было сорвано – пока просмеялись, пока Снегурочка взяла себя в руки, трек закончился, пришлось начинать сначала. Остальные треки тоже очень удачно совпали со своими героинями. Мне показалось, что Снегурочки не прочь подифилировать подольше, быстро они входят во вкус.


Я тоже в этом году на новогодниках провел Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек. И победила самая старшая и опытная Снегурочка! После этого она вдвойне стала зажигать на всех последующих конкурсах! :Yahoo: 



> Совет: треки прослушайте заранее, сделайте для себя пометки и подбирайте к Снегурочкам тщательнее. Коле спасибо за эту классную вещь!


Совет справедливый. Нужно все треки прослушать заранее и сформировать примерный план проведения. А дальше - по ситуации. Не всегда побеждают опытные Снегурочки. Часто побеждают молодые. Главное, чтобы у гостей было хорошее настроение после Дефиле, а Снегурочки могли показать себя во всей красе! :Derisive: 
Галя, желаю тебе отличных новогодних праздников с самыми веселыми Снегурочками! :Snegurochka:

----------

Галина-Z (29.12.2016)

----------


## Сергей Алексеевич

Здравствуйте уважаемые авторы! Заинтересовало ваше Футбольное дефиле и Дефиле холостяков. Вместе получится отличный блок перед бросанием букета и подвязки. Подскажите другие способы оплаты кроме сбера. Через какое время после оплаты я смогу все получить?

----------

Николай Бугаков (25.06.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Сергей! Реквизиты у Вас в личке. Ссылки для скачивания высылаются сразу после оплаты. Не забудьте отписаться.
Действительно, многие коллеги проводят эти два номера в одном блоке и получается бомбическая связка! :Ok:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> и получается бомбическая связка!


Коля, у ВАС ВСЕГДА БОМБИЧЕСКАЯ СВЯЗКА))))))))))

----------

Николай Бугаков (19.08.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля, у ВАС ВСЕГДА БОМБИЧЕСКАЯ СВЯЗКА))))))))))


Зоя, бомбическая связка Футбольного дефиле и Дефиле холостяков сработала в который раз! :Yahoo: 
На крайней свадьбе жених дефилировал перед невестой на коленях. Неизвестно, когда такое еще повторится, но на свадьбе ей все-таки удалось поставить мужа на колени! :Grin:

----------


## Malina85

Уже вторая благодарность летит вам, Николай, за отличный материал (при том универсальный) для проведения праздников. Обязательно впервые испытаем на новогоднем корпоративе. Отличный материал для веселой компании при том, что ведущему нужно просто корректно подвести своих гостей к действию :)))
Вам, удачи и радуйте нас новыми идеями!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (07.11.2017)

----------


## Наргиз

Николай, получила Дагестанского комментатора, послушала с огромным удовольствием, дефиле будет шикарным, народ любит себя показать! А тут ясность и для ведущего, и для того, кто участвует в конкурсе, и подводка есть - Чемпионат мира, можно пошутить и по этому поводу - благо поле обширно для юмора, я еще возьму с собой махалки для Черлидеров - они у меня есть золотые, если не пройдут в команду на ЧМ, выступить смогут в этом качестве! В общем, рада что постучалась, приобрела, блок классный, жаль что раньше не увидела - не разглядела! Спасибо ВАМ! Вдохновения! Везения! Терпения! Солидарна со всеми - радуйте новыми блоками и идеями!!! С уважением, Ирина

----------

Николай Бугаков (09.11.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Уже вторая благодарность летит вам, Николай, за отличный материал (при том универсальный) для проведения праздников. Обязательно впервые испытаем на новогоднем корпоративе. Отличный материал для веселой компании при том, что ведущему нужно просто корректно подвести своих гостей к действию :)))
> Вам, удачи и радуйте нас новыми идеями!!!


Марина, большое спасибо за отзыв! Я уверен, что испытания пройдут успешно! Кстати, испытать можно не только на новогоднем корпоративе. Универсальный вариант, который тоже идет в комплекте, можно провести на любом мероприятии, где есть незамужние девушки или дамы, которые желают продефилировать :Tender:  Взаимно желаю удачи и благодарных клиентов! :Victory:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, получила Дагестанского комментатора, послушала с огромным удовольствием, дефиле будет шикарным, народ любит себя показать! А тут ясность и для ведущего, и для того, кто участвует в конкурсе, и подводка есть - Чемпионат мира, можно пошутить и по этому поводу - благо поле обширно для юмора, я еще возьму с собой махалки для Черлидеров - они у меня есть золотые, если не пройдут в команду на ЧМ, выступить смогут в этом качестве! В общем, рада что постучалась, приобрела, блок классный, жаль что раньше не увидела - не разглядела! Спасибо ВАМ! Вдохновения! Везения! Терпения! Солидарна со всеми - радуйте новыми блоками и идеями!!! С уважением, Ирина


Ирина, большое спасибо за отзыв! Вы правы - в год Чемпионата мира Футбольное дефиле и кастинг будут очень кстати. Будем радовать новыми блоками и идеями! :Ok:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Ребята и девчата! кто заинтересовался и думает-покупать или нет...ПОКУПАЙТЕ! Ни разу не подводил этот мастерски написанный блок  2018-ЧЕМПИОНАТ МИРА ПО ФУТБОЛУ! ВЕСЬ ГОД НА ПРАЗДНИКАХ ЛЮБОГО НАПРАВЛЕНИЯ -этот блок, украсит вашу программу и будет в тему.Вам останется только придумать подводки. ВОЗРАСТ участниц значения не имеет, справляются все! На фотографиях участницы получатся в красивых позах, а восторг зрителей добавит интереса при просмотре. ОБОЖАЮ ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ! Проводила, провожу и буду его проводить! и благодарить создателей!

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.11.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (24.11.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв! Действительно, в год проведения Чемпионата мира по футболу этот блок будет, как никогда, актуален! Дефиле - это вообще всегда востребованная и любимая ведущими и гостями фишка! :Ok:

----------


## Kudesnik76

Николай, мы дефиле делали всегда, но в 2018 году футбольная тема, конечно же, будет в тренде. За коментатора из Дагестана отдельное спасибо!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (22.12.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (26.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Алексей, большое спасибо за отзыв! Мы вчера двумя дефиле просто порвали зал! Сперва провели Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек, а потом Дефиле Дедов Морозов вместе с Пожеланиями Деда Мороза. Гости и персонал ресторана сказали, что все было очень круто! :Yahoo:  В 2018 году футбольная тема будет в тренде, поэтому при проведении Футбольного дефиле будет где развернуться! :Yes4:  С наступающим Новым годом! :Snegurochka:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (26.12.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Да уж 2018 ,обещает развернуться в Футбольной теме во всей красе! Я как особый ценитель Дагестанского КОНЬЯКА :Vishenka 19:  Очень люблю этот замечательный ,прикольный блок ,катаю в своё удовольствие на свадебках и Ю.  На эти НГ корпораты так и провожу .. КАСТИНГ, ДЕФИЛЕ ДМ и Снег. Николай,ты чётко передел национальный колорит-Вах!

----------

Николай Бугаков (26.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Да уж 2018 ,обещает развернуться в Футбольной теме во всей красе!


Татьяна, большое спасибо за отзыв! "Футбольное дефиле" в 2018 году будет в тему! :Aga: 



> Я как особый ценитель Дагестанского КОНЬЯКА Очень люблю этот замечательный ,прикольный блок ,катаю в своё удовольствие на свадебках и Ю. На эти НГ корпораты так и провожу .. КАСТИНГ, ДЕФИЛЕ ДМ и Снег. Николай,ты чётко передел национальный колорит-Вах!


Мы в этом году на новогодниках проводим так: Дефиле Дедов Морозов, Пожелания Деда Мороза и Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек. С перерывами на наливательно-выпивательные паузы получается большой блок! :Yahoo:  А на свадьбах отлично проходит одним блоком Дефиле холостяков и Футбольное дефиле :Ok: 
Вах, с наступающим Новым годом, дорогая! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет! И всех с наступающим 2018.
Наконец то добрался, что бы сказать Коле спасибо за кастинг снегурочек.
СПАСИБООООООО!!!!!)))))))

Сколько провожу дефиле (кастинг снегурочек) всегда проходит на ура!
В субботу перед началом праздника, подходит  ко мне директор фирмы и говорит - Анатолий. а можно начать вечер с выбора снегурочки? Я в первые несколько секунд слегка  растерялся, но тут же сказал, а почему бы и нет  (при подготовки к празднику мы обговаривали эти моменты). Оказалось, что в коллективе были коллеги, которые видели уже кастинг в прошлом году работая в другой компании.

На ходу начало праздника пришлось переделать-  полная импровизация. Две девушки которые подбили директора  на такое начало показали пример всем остальным, дальше девчонки были просто не удержимы.  А что касается дедов морозов, то это  уже другая история. О ней чуть позже.
К сожалению у меня один недостаток, не могу я фото делать когда идет номер. Попросил сотрудников которые фотографировали. если скинут, то обязательно выложу.
Коля!!!!!Еще раз спасибо тебе!!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (27.12.2017)

----------


## Aniani

Николай, огромное спасибо! я закрутилась и только вчера с дефиле дедов М. провел Снегурочек! главное просто дефиле проводила много раз! так всегда шикарно проходило!! а про Снегурок чуть не забыла. главное вовремя вспомнила! СПАСИБИЩЕ!!! ДЕВОЧКИ ТАК ПРИНЯЛИ ХОРОШО! мне кажется... после этого конкурса в коллективе появилась новая пара!)  :Tender:

----------

Николай Бугаков (28.12.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> В 2018 году футбольная тема будет в тренде, поэтому при проведении Футбольного дефиле будет где развернуться!


Коля, вчера проводила Футбольное дефиле у себя в детсаду на корпоративе. Хохот стоял неимоверный! Заведующую выбрали тренером, она замечательно справилась с ролью. Участницы дефиле отжигали так, что почти все полюбили футбол и ждут чемпионат мира с нетерпением! Уверена, что теперь при каждом упоминании о футболе, они будут вспоминать об этом дефиле. Спасибо тебе огромное и с наступающим Новым годом!

Друзья, этим номером вы забьёте запоминающийся гол в ворота любого мероприятия! Счёт в вашу пользу обеспечен! :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (30.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Всем привет! И всех с наступающим 2018.
> Наконец то добрался, что бы сказать Коле спасибо за кастинг снегурочек.
> СПАСИБООООООО!!!!!)))))))


Толик, с Новым годом, и огромное спасибо за такое "спасибо"! :Derisive: 



> Сколько провожу дефиле (кастинг снегурочек) всегда проходит на ура!
> В субботу перед началом праздника, подходит ко мне директор фирмы и говорит - Анатолий. а можно начать вечер с выбора снегурочки? Я в первые несколько секунд слегка растерялся, но тут же сказал, а почему бы и нет (при подготовки к празднику мы обговаривали эти моменты). Оказалось, что в коллективе были коллеги, которые видели уже кастинг в прошлом году работая в другой компании. На ходу начало праздника пришлось переделать- полная импровизация. Две девушки которые подбили директора на такое начало показали пример всем остальным, дальше девчонки были просто не удержимы. А что касается дедов морозов, то это уже другая история. О ней чуть позже.


Вот, что значит, когда кое-кто из заказчиков уже видел Футбольное дефиле! Главное, что те девушки, из-за которых пришлось менять начало и проводить Футбольное дефиле, сами были неудержимы и завели публику! Приятный сюрприз! :Yahoo: 



> К сожалению у меня один недостаток, не могу я фото делать когда идет номер. Попросил сотрудников которые фотографировали. если скинут, то обязательно выложу.
> Коля!!!!!Еще раз спасибо тебе!!!!!


Буду рад, если у тебя когда-нибудь получится сделать фото Футбольного дефиле. Я не сомневаюсь, что это будут яркие фотки! :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, огромное спасибо! я закрутилась и только вчера с дефиле дедов М. провел Снегурочек! главное просто дефиле проводила много раз! так всегда шикарно проходило!! а про Снегурок чуть не забыла. главное вовремя вспомнила! СПАСИБИЩЕ!!! ДЕВОЧКИ ТАК ПРИНЯЛИ ХОРОШО! мне кажется... после этого конкурса в коллективе появилась новая пара!)


Аня, большое спасибо за отзыв! В новом году уже был юбилей. Юбилярыне 60 лет, публика соответствующая возрасту. Гости веселые, но сидячие. Сперва провели Симорон, который для такой компании зашел, как никогда, в тему. После этого даже удалось вытащить часть публики на танцпол! А потом было уже проще :Yes4:  Даже провели "Футбольное дефиле". Юбилярыню выбрали тренером команды. А потом пошло-поехало. Бабушки дали фору немногочисленной молодежи! :Derisive:  А если еще провести "Добавим кача!" в самом начале программы, то раскачать публику намного проще! :Yahoo:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля, вчера проводила Футбольное дефиле у себя в детсаду на корпоративе. Хохот стоял неимоверный! Заведующую выбрали тренером, она замечательно справилась с ролью. Участницы дефиле отжигали так, что почти все полюбили футбол и ждут чемпионат мира с нетерпением! Уверена, что теперь при каждом упоминании о футболе, они будут вспоминать об этом дефиле. Спасибо тебе огромное и с наступающим Новым годом!
> Друзья, этим номером вы забьёте запоминающийся гол в ворота любого мероприятия! Счёт в вашу пользу обеспечен!


Света, большое спасибо за отзыв! Еще раз убеждаюсь, что Футбольное дефиле проходит отлично! И твои слова - прекрасное этому подтверждение! Особенно оно было уместно в вашем коллективе, где работают одни женщины :Ok:  Надеюсь, что это шоу ваши дамы будут вспоминать еще не один год :Derisive:  Будем забивать голы в ворота любого мероприятия в год ЧМ по футболу! :Yahoo:

----------

nezabudka-8s (19.01.2018)

----------


## Ирина06121979

Всем привет! Приобрела отдельно футбольное дефиле, в успехе его не сомневалась сразу, так как уже используемый мной номер Ники "Дефиле холостяков" - это один из моих любимых и беспроигрышных номеров программы. Провела сегодня и, по традиции, спешу поделиться впечатлением - просто супер классный номер, палочка-выручалочка, особенно для компании с активной женской половиной гостей, и при этом совершенно не требует подготовки. Очень хорошо зашел в средней части банкета, когда мужская половина гостей была еще мало активна, а женская уже рвалась в бой и хотела хлеба и зрелищ) Женщины и девушки проявили себя во всей красе и с огромным удовольствием! Ну а легендарный тренер носила свое почетное звание до конца банкета - во время танцевального батла между мужчинами и женщинами, она применила свои тренерские задатки по отношению к малоподвижным мужчинам и они, благодаря этому, зажгли по-полной! Такой номер 100% должен быть в комплекте у каждого ведущего. Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ ТВОРЧЕСКОЙ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА "НИКА ПЛЮС" за этот первоклассный номер!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (21.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ирина, спасибо огромное за такой первоклассный отзыв! Я уже упоминал о том, что Дефиле холостяков и Футбольное дефиле отлично заходят одним блоком. Футбольное дефиле уже давно себя зарекомендовало, как превосходная активашка не только для женской, но и для мужской половины. Никогда еще мужчины не оставались равнодушны к происходящему. Ну, а почетное звание легендарного тренера носят не только на празднике, но и после него. Еще раз спасибо и удачи! :Victory:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Мне вообще нравятся все номера Коли. И этому есть свои объяснения: 1. Не требуют особой подготовки. 2. Не нужны костюмы и утомительные переодевания. 3. Блоки воспринимаются публикой в любой компании разного пола, эмоционального и спиртового градуса. 4. Подходят и для свадеб, и для юбилеев, и для корпоративов. 5. Их всегда можно сократить, если количество участников небольшое, т.к. нарезки идут отдельно.
Теперь собственно об этом номере - в год ЧМ по футболу идет не на 100, а на все 200!!! Проводила и буду проводить еще! Нравится и мне, и гостям!
Еще один бОООльшой плюс этого номера - подходит для чисто женского коллектива. Я работаю в детсаду и очень часто возникает проблема - чем удивить сотрудниц. Этот номер пришелся для наших сотрудниц "ко двору". И еще - не нужна особая физическая подготовка. В отличие от настоящих футболистов, которым я желаю удачи в этом ЧМ!

----------

Николай Бугаков (21.03.2018)

----------


## ЕленК

Николай, здравствуйте! Хотелось бы познакомиться с Вашим творчеством и приобрести:
NEW! ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ (ДАГЕСТАНСКИЙ КОММЕНТАТОР) 2.0 Обновленная версия
Ля - ля (Детская). Музыкальный застольный интерактив
Снова наливай (Gangnam style). Музыкальный застольный интерактив
Раз словечко. Застольная активация.
Как можно оплатить данные блоки? Цена за все 2400?
С ув.Елена

----------

Николай Бугаков (28.03.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Елена! Очень приятно, что Вы хотите ознакомиться с творчеством Ники плюс. Я надеюсь, что Вы останетесь довольны! Реквизиты для оплаты выслал в личку :Yes4:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Мне вообще нравятся все номера Коли. И этому есть свои объяснения: 1. Не требуют особой подготовки. 2. Не нужны костюмы и утомительные переодевания. 3. Блоки воспринимаются публикой в любой компании разного пола, эмоционального и спиртового градуса. 4. Подходят и для свадеб, и для юбилеев, и для корпоративов. 5. Их всегда можно сократить, если количество участников небольшое, т.к. нарезки идут отдельно.


Лена, большое спасибо за высокую оценку конкурсных номеров Ники плюс и лично моего труда! :Thank You2: 




> Теперь собственно об этом номере - в год ЧМ по футболу идет не на 100, а на все 200!!! Проводила и буду проводить еще! Нравится и мне, и гостям!
> Еще один бОООльшой плюс этого номера - подходит для чисто женского коллектива. Я работаю в детсаду и очень часто возникает проблема - чем удивить сотрудниц. Этот номер пришелся для наших сотрудниц "ко двору". И еще - не нужна особая физическая подготовка. В отличие от настоящих футболистов, которым я желаю удачи в этом ЧМ!


Недавно, в который раз, убедился, что этот номер действительно отлично проходит. Проводили мероприятие у постоянных клиентов. Часть из них уже участвовала на новогоднем корпоративе в Футбольном кастинге Снегурочек. Им настолько понравилось, что попросили провести Футбольное дефиле. Тем более, что часть компании была новой и многие гости дефиле еще не видели. Получилось настоящее шоу! Взрыв эмоций, смех до слез и артистичные проходы участниц сделали этот номер хитом праздника! К слову, попросила провести Футбольное дефиле женщина, которая была капитаном команды во время Футбольного кастинга Снегурочек. В этот раз ей вновь предоставили право носить почетное звание капитана, с которым она блестяще справилась! :Ok:

----------


## ЕленК

Хочу сказать спасибо ТВОРЧЕСКОЙ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА "НИКА ПЛЮС" за ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ 2.0 ОБНОВЛЕННАЯ ВЕРСИЯ. На всех юбилеях девчонки просто невообразимое вытворяли, а мужская половина отвлекалась от разговоров, от "сообразим пока там чего-то происходит", и поддерживала всех участниц без исключения бурными аплодисментами и не менее бурными эмоциями.Здорово, теперь не надо придумывать для мужского юбилея что-то особенное: бери и делай.А главное-без реквизита!!! Спасибо огромное!!!С ув.Елена

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.04.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Хочу сказать спасибо ТВОРЧЕСКОЙ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА "НИКА ПЛЮС" за ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ 2.0 ОБНОВЛЕННАЯ ВЕРСИЯ.


Елена, большое спасибо за отзыв! 



> На всех юбилеях девчонки просто невообразимое вытворяли, а мужская половина отвлекалась от разговоров, от "сообразим пока там чего-то происходит", и поддерживала всех участниц без исключения бурными аплодисментами и не менее бурными эмоциями.


Футбольное дефиле никого не оставляет равнодушным, особенно мужчин. Мало того, что все перестают отвлекаться и поддерживают участниц, некоторые еще бегут из уборных и заканчивают перекуры, чтобы посмотреть на это шоу :Grin: 



> Здорово, теперь не надо придумывать для мужского юбилея что-то особенное: бери и делай.А главное-без реквизита!!! Спасибо огромное!!!С ув.Елена


Футбольное дефиле подойдет для любого праздника, а в свадебный сезон отлично проходит одним блоком с Дефиле холостяков :Yes4: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5206608

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Еще один замечательный отзыв из соцсетей. Спасибо Вам, Оксана! Удачи! :Ok:

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Коля, день добрый! "Футбольное дефиле" хочу. Деньги отправляю на карту.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Наташа. Как говорится в одном замечательном фильме, если женщина хочет - ей надо дать, иначе она возьмет сама :Grin:  Встречайте ссылку в личке :Yes4:

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Провела "Дефиле" на юбилее. Футбольные страсти еще не забылись, поэтому попала в точку, тем более сама юбилярыня страстная болельщица.Коля, материал, как всегда, классный. На новогодних корпоративах в "Итоги года" будет очень кстати. Спасибо.

----------

Николай Бугаков (25.07.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Провела "Дефиле" на юбилее. Футбольные страсти еще не забылись, поэтому попала в точку, тем более сама юбилярыня страстная болельщица.Коля, материал, как всегда, классный. На новогодних корпоративах в "Итоги года" будет очень кстати. Спасибо.


Наташа, большое спасибо за отзыв! Весь летний сезон "Футбольное дефиле" было одним из самых забойных моментов конкурсных программ. Футбольная тема актуальна всегда, но особенно в этом году, поскольку остались воспоминания о ЧМ. А на новогодних праздниках во время подведения итогов года нас порадует "Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек". Ждем с нетерпением! :Yahoo:  :Snegurochka:

----------


## Валерий Куликов

Добрый вечер Ника+! Уже неоднократно проводил ваши Пожелания Деда Мороза. Большое спасибо за этот интерактив! Всегда проходит отлично! В этом году хочу вплотную взяться за Снегурочек :Grin:  Прослушал демку обновленной версии. Очень клево! :Ok:  Хочу приобрести комплект. Реквизиты для оплаты не изменились?

----------

Николай Бугаков (06.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Добрый вечер Ника+! Уже неоднократно проводил ваши Пожелания Деда Мороза. Большое спасибо за этот интерактив! Всегда проходит отлично!


Здравствуйте, Валерий! Я очень рад, что пожелания ДМ у вас отлично проходят! Перед этим можно проводить Дефиле ДМ. Получается отличное продолжение: сперва вы выбираете ДМ, а потом выбранный ДМ высказывает свои пожелания. А в связке с Футбольным кастингом Снегурочек будет вообще логически завершенный большой блок :Aga: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5436503



> В этом году хочу вплотную взяться за Снегурочек Прослушал демку обновленной версии. Очень клево!


В демо-версии лишь малая часть. А приобрести комплект Футбольного дефиле и Футбольного кастинга Снегурочек не только клево, но и выгодно! :Derisive: 



> Реквизиты для оплаты не изменились?


Реквизиты для оплаты выложены здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4524502

----------


## Толичек

Это один из моих любимейших блоков.
Блок суперский. 
Не первый год провожу. С девчонками работать просто супер. :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (06.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Это один из моих любимейших блоков.
> Блок суперский.


Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! Это тоже один из моих любимых блоков! :Yes4: 



> Не первый год провожу. С девчонками работать просто супер.


В обновленной версии блок заиграл еще более яркими красками. А всем мужчинам женское дефиле всегда будет доставлять удовольствие! :Grin:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Коля! Пришла сказать спасибо за Футбольное дефиле и Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек! Всегда проходит очень живо и весело! Футбольное дефиле универсально, его можно проводить на любых праздниках. Я на свадьбах часто провожу его вместе с Дефиле холостяков. 
Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек тоже замечательно проходит вместе с Дефиле Дедов Морозов. Главное, что ничего придумывать и готовиться не нужно. Сделала подводку, а потом включаются треки, которые все делают вместо меня. Кайфую вместе с публикой! А еще порадовало обновление звука. Раньше тоже было отлично, но сейчас звук стал плотнее и ярче. На приближающихся новогодниках для новых клиентов обязательно проведу!

----------

Николай Бугаков (12.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля! Пришла сказать спасибо за Футбольное дефиле и Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек! Всегда проходит очень живо и весело! Футбольное дефиле универсально, его можно проводить на любых праздниках. Я на свадьбах часто провожу его вместе с Дефиле холостяков.


Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв! Футбольное дефиле отлично проходит в связке с Дефиле холостяков. Холостякам и незамужним сразу понятно, на кого обратить внимание, да и себя можно показать во всей красе! :Derisive: 



> Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек тоже замечательно проходит вместе с Дефиле Дедов Морозов. Главное, что ничего придумывать и готовиться не нужно. Сделала подводку, а потом включаются треки, которые все делают вместо меня. Кайфую вместе с публикой! А еще порадовало обновление звука. Раньше тоже было отлично, но сейчас звук стал плотнее и ярче. На приближающихся новогодниках для новых клиентов обязательно проведу!


Связка Дефиле Дедов Морозов и Футбольного кастинга Снегурочек тоже одна из моих любимых! Не было ни одного новогодника, на которых они не произвели бы фурор! :Yahoo:  Над звуком пришлось поработать, но это того стоило! :Yes4: 
Желаю отличных новогодних корпоративов! С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## yabloko-tv

Наверное любой ведущий подтвердит, что если на празднике ты "раскачал" женщин, то праздник получится на все 100%! С "Футбольным кастингом Снегурочек" эта задача выполняется на раз! Классный блок, яркие эмоции, аплодисменты мужчин.... В общем все как я люблю! Спасибо!

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.12.2018)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Какой шикарный БЛОК...
Мой любимый! Сколько провела с ним праздников! Ни счесть! И ВСЁ ВРЕМЯ на УРА!!!
Спасибо моим любимым Никушкам!!!
Каждый участник получает МИНУТУ СЛАВЫ!  А ведь это главное, чтобы наши гости запомнили (независимо от выпитого  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: ) свой ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ час!!! А, именно, с этим блоком так и происходит! 
Творчества ВАМ!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (19.12.2018)

----------


## любаша 76

> Хочется обратить ваше внимание на то, что этот интерактив будет особенно актуален в год проведения Чемпионата мира по футболу в России.


"Футбольный десант" - это детская программа, которую начала работать с первых дней чемпионата.  Катала весь год! Никогда не думала, что футбол так будет интересен не только пятиклассникам, но и начальному звену. И даже мне, раннее никогда не смотревшей футбол! Просто ажиотаж!!! 
Коля, ваши Снегурочки сразят на повал любого мужчину! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо! Подытожить уходяший 2018 таким кастингом - выстрел в десяточку  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (19.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Наверное любой ведущий подтвердит, что если на празднике ты "раскачал" женщин, то праздник получится на все 100%!


Алексей, спасибо за отзыв! В продолжение скажу, что любой мужчина подтвердит, что если он "раскачает" женщину, то будет счастлив! :Grin: 



> С "Футбольным кастингом Снегурочек" эта задача выполняется на раз! Классный блок, яркие эмоции, аплодисменты мужчин.... В общем все как я люблю! Спасибо!


Самое забавное, что аплодисменты звучат не только от мужчин, но и от женщин :Derisive: 
Желаю отличных новогодних корпоративов! С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Парина

Футбольное дефиле и Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек неизменно вызывают положительные эмоции и бурю аплодисментов! Дагестанский комментатор знает толк не только в футболе, но и в женщинах. Поэтому его комментарии горячи настолько же, как и он сам. Какая женщина устоит перед ним? Все участницы с удовольствием и веселым задором исполняют все, что он комментирует. А еще мне хочется отметить, что работа над звуком, Николай,  меня всегда восхищала, но в этом проекте она дала свои результаты. Звук стал еще лучше! Коля! Благодарю тебя за такую замечательную фишку, которую можно проводить не только в новогоднем, но и в универсальном варианте!

----------

Николай Бугаков (27.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Какой шикарный БЛОК... Мой любимый!


Зоя, большое спасибо за отзыв! Это тоже один из моих любимых блоков! :Yahoo: 



> Сколько провела с ним праздников! Ни счесть! И ВСЁ ВРЕМЯ на УРА!!!
> Спасибо моим любимым Никушкам!!!
> Каждый участник получает МИНУТУ СЛАВЫ! А ведь это главное, чтобы наши гости запомнили (независимо от выпитого ) свой ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ час!!! А, именно, с этим блоком так и происходит! 
> Творчества ВАМ!!!


Воспоминания остаются не только в памяти, но на фото и видео. При всем желании ТАКОЕ не забудешь! :Derisive: 
С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> "Футбольный десант" - это детская программа, которую начала работать с первых дней чемпионата. Катала весь год! Никогда не думала, что футбол так будет интересен не только пятиклассникам, но и начальному звену. И даже мне, раннее никогда не смотревшей футбол! Просто ажиотаж!!!


Люба, большое спасибо за отзыв! После футбола, который показала сборная России на ЧМ, равнодушных не осталось не только среди мужчин, но среди женщин и детей! :Yes4: 



> Коля, ваши Снегурочки сразят на повал любого мужчину! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо! Подытожить уходяший 2018 таким кастингом - выстрел в десяточку


Пусть дефилируют и попадают только в десяточку! :Ok:  С наступающим! :Rulezzz 06:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Футбольное дефиле и Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек неизменно вызывают положительные эмоции и бурю аплодисментов!


Ира, большое спасибо за отзыв! Вдвойне приятно его услышать от автора первоклассных программ! :Thank You2: 



> Дагестанский комментатор знает толк не только в футболе, но и в женщинах. Поэтому его комментарии горячи настолько же, как и он сам. Какая женщина устоит перед ним? Все участницы с удовольствием и веселым задором исполняют все, что он комментирует. А еще мне хочется отметить, что работа над звуком, Николай, меня всегда восхищала, но в этом проекте она дала свои результаты. Звук стал еще лучше! Коля! Благодарю тебя за такую замечательную фишку, которую можно проводить не только в новогоднем, но и в универсальном варианте!


Новогодники прошли отлично! Как обычно, Дефиле рулит! Кайфовали вместе с публикой! :Yahoo: 
Поздравляю с Рождеством! Желаю дефилировать по жизни уверенным шагом и со счастливой улыбкой! :Vishenka 32:

----------


## esok10

Здравствуйте, Ника плюс! Я снова убеждаюсь, что все ваши фишки проходят просто на УРА! Футбольное дефиле и Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек вообще одни из самых зажигательных и динамичных интерактивов, которые я проводила! :Ok:  
На предновогодниках Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек просто рвал залы. Сколько было положительных эмоций не только со стороны Снегурочек, но и всех гостей! На корпоративах публика часто уже разгоряченная и рвущаяся в бой. Причем, получить  звание Снегурочек были достойны все претендентки! Так старались женщины себя показать, что каждой хотелось присудить победу!
На свадьбах, юбилеях и выпускных Футбольное дефиле стало моим любимым блоком. Всегда 100% успех! Зажигают все: молодежь, бабушки и дети. С каким азартом комментирует дагестанский комментатор. Николай, Вам прекрасно удалось передать манеру разговора и горячий темперамент кавказского мужчины! Весь зал в восторге! Женщины вытворяют даже то, чего сами от себя не ожидали. Как говорит комментатор, сколько шарма, ты посмотри!
Еще раз огромное спасибо за Ваши шедевры, неординарный подход и уникальность Ваших конкурсов! :Tender:

----------

Николай Бугаков (11.02.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Здравствуйте, Ника плюс! Я снова убеждаюсь, что все ваши фишки проходят просто на УРА! Футбольное дефиле и Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек вообще одни из самых зажигательных и динамичных интерактивов, которые я проводила!


Здравствуйте, Елена! Большое спасибо за отзыв! Мне очень приятно, что Вам понравились "Футбольное дефиле" и "Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек"! :Ok: 



> На предновогодниках Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек просто рвал залы. Сколько было положительных эмоций не только со стороны Снегурочек, но и всех гостей! На корпоративах публика часто уже разгоряченная и рвущаяся в бой. Причем, получить звание Снегурочек были достойны все претендентки! Так старались женщины себя показать, что каждой хотелось присудить победу!


На новогодниках "Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек" - это неизменный хит программы. Вдвойне радует, что этот интерактив отлично проходит не только у нас, но и у наших коллег! :Aga: 



> На свадьбах, юбилеях и выпускных Футбольное дефиле стало моим любимым блоком. Всегда 100% успех! Зажигают все: молодежь, бабушки и дети. С каким азартом комментирует дагестанский комментатор. Николай, Вам прекрасно удалось передать манеру разговора и горячий темперамент кавказского мужчины! Весь зал в восторге! Женщины вытворяют даже то, чего сами от себя не ожидали. Как говорит комментатор, сколько шарма, ты посмотри!


На одном из недавних мероприятий гости, которые были на новогоднем корпоративе и участвовали в "Футбольном кастинге Снегурочек", попросили провести универсальное "Футбольное дефиле". Основная часть компании была новой, и дефиле стало приятным сюрпризом для новичков. А те, кто уже был, даже высказывали пожелания: я хочу стрелять глазами, я хочу раздавать воздушные поцелуи, я хочу быть капитаном, и еще много всяких женских "хочу"... В итоге тренированные женщины продефилировали даже лучше, чем в прошлый раз, и подавали пример новичкам, которые тоже не отставали! :Derisive: 



> Еще раз огромное спасибо за Ваши шедевры, неординарный подход и уникальность Ваших конкурсов!


Еще раз благодарю за высокую оценку творчества "Ники плюс"! :Thank You2:  Желаю отличной работы и благодарных клиентов! :Victory:

----------


## ponyashkina

Николай добрый вечер! Спешу сказать, что провела сегодня корпоратив и провела ваши фишки)футбольное дефиле зашло на ура! Вечеринка была у фитнес клуба, поэтому она была в тему))) зал лежал под столами! Участницы так ловко все делали это просто словам не передашь!))) качаем корпоратив тоже отменная фишка! Спешу приобрести такую же на юбилей) 23 юбилей и теперь понимаю, что второй блок я должна открыть только этой активашкой!))))

----------

Николай Бугаков (22.03.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай добрый вечер! Спешу сказать, что провела сегодня корпоратив и провела ваши фишки)футбольное дефиле зашло на ура! Вечеринка была у фитнес клуба, поэтому она была в тему))) зал лежал под столами! Участницы так ловко все делали это просто словам не передашь!)))


Здравствуйте, Мария! Большое спасибо за отзыв! Как я уже говорил вам, можно даже не сомневаться в том, что "Футбольное дефиле" зайдет на ура! :Yes4:  Часто женщины вытворяют такое, чего даже горячий дагестанский комментатор от них не ожидает! :Yahoo: 



> качаем корпоратив тоже отменная фишка! Спешу приобрести такую же на юбилей) 23 юбилей и теперь понимаю, что второй блок я должна открыть только этой активашкой!))))


"Добавим кача!" - это забойная активашка, которая поможет вам не только в начале корпоративов и юбилеев, но и на свадьбах, выпускных и новогодниках. Этот блок тоже яркий и запоминающийся! :Ok: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5434606
Желаю отличных праздников, на которых будет кач, дефиле и еще много интересных изюминок! :Ok:

----------


## ПАРИЖАНКА

Добрый день всем! Хочу сказать дуэту "Ника Плюс" огромное спасибо за этот блок.. Футбольное дефеле "подкорректировала".. под мужчин, и провела на новогодках и на свадьбе, как выкуп! Благодарю от всей души! Очень весело и ярко!:)))

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.09.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Елена, большое спасибо за отзыв! Вот уж, воистину, талантливый человек ко всему подходит творчески! :Derisive:  Подкорректировать под мужчин женский конкурс еще нужно уметь :Smile3: 
У Ники плюс для мужчин есть свадебный вариант "ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5206608
и новогодний вариант "ДЕФИЛЕ ДЕДОВ МОРОЗОВ"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5436503
Желаю веселых и ярких праздников вместе с конкурсами от Ники плюс! :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Aniani

Великолепные блоки для Снегурки и Деда Мороза! Обычно еще в самом начале делаю Алкотестер!) И после Телепатию) очень люблю атмосферу , которую создают блоки и полученный результат. 
Гости в полном восторге и изумлении! Они вновь верят в чудеса! Взрослые дяди просто тают от услышанных приятностей! А девочки порхают как настоящие феи! :Tender: 
Благодарю за все блоки!!! :Ok:  :Ok: 
Хочу еще)! :Blush2:  :Yes4:  :Tender:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Анна, большое спасибо за отзыв! Пусть дяди и тети продолжают таять и порхать, а у ведущей будет много постоянных клиентов! :Derisive: 
С Наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------

